# What's up with tires on my 2013 LTZ



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm curious if anyone knows anything about why the tires on my LTZ have a hard rubber edge that extends out past the edge of the wheel rim? I'm pretty familiar with every part of every tire I've ever owned and have never seen anything like this.

Anyone??


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

It's because the type of wheels that comes on the LTZs They don't have a lip like the 16s do. If you look the 17s have the same lip. Its just how the tire seats on the wheel. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I like it better, prevents the rim from getting damaged. 

Prevents this from happening...... From what I can tell this happened when the wheel was being mounted.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

I wasn't really worried. Just curious what caused this kind of engineering. I was sure if it had something to do with the wheel or if it was a new tire design that would make the ride better or something.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone? I'm curious if anyone has an idea about the engineering for this?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

This has actually been around for awhile......read up....Wheel Tech - Tire/Rim Protectors


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep. Curb protection. Best thing a tire can have IMO. I usually get a size wider than my rim just for the extra protection. Not that I'm a terrible driver, but sometimes we aren't paying attention as well as we should.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow. Who'd a thunk it? Cool. And thanks for the link.


----------

